# Won an old hornet in a raffle please help with ID



## sprouty (Sep 16, 2013)

I won this beauty at a Vintage travel trailer last week end and I am tying to figure out what year it is.


----------



## sprouty (Sep 16, 2013)

Two more pictures


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Sep 16, 2013)

If you could take a picture of the whole bicycle and post it that would help. Congrats on winning it!
*edited to add...I see you did post just that in your second post


----------



## jpromo (Sep 16, 2013)

1960. Nice clean bike. Should make a wonderful rider as all these Schwinns do.


----------



## schwinnja (Sep 16, 2013)

jpromo said:


> 1960. Nice clean bike. Should make a wonderful rider as all these Schwinns do.




If the serial number has only 5 numbers, then based on equipment,
I believe it to be a 1957 Hornet.


----------



## sprouty (Sep 16, 2013)

schwinnja said:


> If the serial number has only 5 numbers, then based on equipment,
> I believe it to be a 1957 Hornet.




I think it was suppose to have 6 numbers but the last two did not get stamped very well and are just partial. It has B030??


----------



## sprouty (Sep 16, 2013)

Can anyone give me an idea on the value of the bike? I have $15.00 invested so far but was wondering if it was worth restoring or just clean it and make it ready to ride and enjoy.


----------



## schwinnja (Sep 16, 2013)

sprouty said:


> I think it was suppose to have 6 numbers but the last two did not get stamped very well and are just partial. It has B030??




B plus 5 numbers = 1957

Good buy for $15.

Value???  What ever the next owner is willing to pay.
To another experienced collector, $50-60.
To a rookie, $100- ???


----------



## jpromo (Sep 16, 2013)

Ah, yes, 5 digits. Just clean and lube it up like it is. I'm looking for something local like this for a friend and would gladly pay 50-75$ for it. If it was repainted, I wouldn't be a buyer and neither would a lot of others.

But wait--is it a 24" bike? The proportions look kind of small. If it is, then you'll have a much harder time selling it since it's a ladies bike sized for a youth.


----------



## partsguy (Sep 16, 2013)

What is a "yute" size bicycle?


----------



## sprouty (Sep 17, 2013)

I just checked and it is a 24" wheel bike. .


----------



## Rivnut (Sep 17, 2013)

I was surprised a couple of weeks ago.  I took four bikes to a swap meet and the only one I sold was a 24" girls bike.  A 30's something young lady about 4"10" rode it around and fell in love with it. 






I didn't sell any of the other three, all of which were 26" Schwinn middleweights.  

But as was said earlier, for the money you'll get out of it, clean it, grease it, and ride or sell it.  You shouldn't get hurt.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Sep 17, 2013)

I just sold a similar 1960 24" girls Deluxe Tornado on ebay for $165 plus shipping. I had all kind of offers and interest. Could not believe it. I was sorry I had the buy it now at $165 as I think it would have brought more.  Almost all the interest was from CA buyers??


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 17, 2013)

If you have questions, the CABE has answers!
Your bicycle is worth approximately 165.00 (plus shipping?) to a 4'10" or height restricted female (comprising 1% of the hobby) residing in California.
If you are handy with wrenches and have some boxes lying around...nah, I won't go there.
Chris


----------



## sprouty (Sep 17, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> If you have questions, the CABE has answers!
> Your bicycle is worth approximately 165.00 (plus shipping?) to a 4'10" or height restricted female (comprising 1% of the hobby) residing in California.
> If you are handy with wrenches and have some boxes lying around...nah, I won't go there.
> Chris



Thanks a lot I darn near spit apple juice on my computer screen. A true LOL moment.


----------

